# Keine Verbindung via ssh mehr

## Scruffy

Hi!

Bis eben (Neustart) konnte ich wunderbar auf meinen Gentoo Rechner via ssh (putty) zugreifen. Nun funktioniert es nicht mehr und ich weiss nicht warum. Die Verbindung klappt noch und ich komme bis zum Login. Aber nachdem ich mich einloggte, verabschiedet sich putty komplett.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich da weiter vorgehen kann?

Danke!

----------

## hds

tja, auf dem linuxrechner mal in /var/log/messages nachschauen?

----------

## Scruffy

 *hds wrote:*   

> tja, auf dem linuxrechner mal in /var/log/messages nachschauen?

 

Hmm... wollte ich gerade machen und festgestellt, dass ich keinen Zugriff habe. 

>su 

eingegeben. 

Antwort: Sorry

dann 

>exit eingegeben, um in der Konsole als root mich einzuloggen...

tja, und dann ging nix mehr. Weder root noch mein normaler Benutzer. 

Und nü?

----------

## hds

wie, also direkt an dem rechner selber (nicht via ssh) kannst du auch nicht mehr als root einloggen??

unattended etc-update laufen lassen?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ansonsten kann sowas kaum passieren. naja, dann hilft nur ne bootcd.

----------

## Scruffy

 *hds wrote:*   

> wie, also direkt an dem rechner selber (nicht via ssh) kannst du auch nicht mehr als root einloggen??
> 
> unattended etc-update laufen lassen?    
> 
> ansonsten kann sowas kaum passieren. naja, dann hilft nur ne bootcd.

 

Fürchte ja...

Hab gerade http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showpost.php?p=864501&postcount=6

gelesen und wollte folgendes ausprobieren: 

"Hinterher gibt es vermutlich einen Haufen Config-Dateien, die upgedatet werden wollen, das macht man entweder mit Hilfe von etc-update oder von dispatch-conf, auf die ich hier nicht näher eingehen werde."

Super Hilfe, wenn anschliessend die Accounts zerstört sind. Wozu dienen überhaupt die beiden Befehle? Merde!

So und nun? Muss ich das System komplett neu aufsetzen?

----------

## hds

ja wie, wenn du etc-update automatisch laufen laesst bist du doch selbst schuld! oder steht das irgendwo, das man das machen soll? also!

nundenn, ich wuerde mein /etc von meinem gestrigen backup wieder einspielen und gut   :Laughing: 

wenn du das nicht hast, halt wieder alles neu configuren was ueberschrieben wurde (siehste ja am filedate von heute, bzw. gestern oder wann immer du das hast laufen lassen).

ist zwar etwas arbeit, aber alles neu installieren wuerde ich auf keinen fall!

----------

## Scruffy

Tja, aber ohne Account komme ich schlecht an mein System ran, oder wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen? Kann mich weder als normaler User noch als root anmelden... ; (

----------

## schachti

Einfach mit einer LiveCD booten, wie bei der Installation.

----------

## Scruffy

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Einfach mit einer LiveCD booten, wie bei der Installation.

 

Mal ne Noob Frage: Wie richte ich denn die Benutzer wieder ein, wenn ich von der LiveCD boote?

----------

## hds

die sind doch nicht weg, deine user! da sind nur conf files mit defaultwerten ueberschrieben.

nimm die gentoo doku, boote von irgendeiner lifecd, chroot in dein environment (hab ich jetzt nicht im kopf wie, daher ins dok sehen) und dann die configfiles anpassen. da war auchmal was.. das user nicht mehr in der gruppe "wheel" waren nach einem update des baselayout. war hier tagesthema - du bist also nicht allein <g>.

such mal im forum nach dem thema "kann mich als root nicht einloggen" oder so. oder "su geht nicht", etc.. dann findest du das schon!

----------

## Scruffy

 *hds wrote:*   

> die sind doch nicht weg, deine user! da sind nur conf files mit defaultwerten ueberschrieben.
> 
> nimm die gentoo doku, boote von irgendeiner lifecd, chroot in dein environment (hab ich jetzt nicht im kopf wie, daher ins dok sehen) und dann die configfiles anpassen. da war auchmal was.. das user nicht mehr in der gruppe "wheel" waren nach einem update des baselayout. war hier tagesthema - du bist also nicht allein <g>.
> 
> such mal im forum nach dem thema "kann mich als root nicht einloggen" oder so. oder "su geht nicht", etc.. dann findest du das schon!

 

Merci... hab ich schon gelesen... Bastel gerade an der chroot rum...

*frickel*

----------

## Scruffy

So, hab wieder Zugriff, aber weiter zwei Probleme:

1. Meinen Benutzer finde ich nicht mehr in passwd. Ich dachte, die Benutzer gehen nicht verloren? Richte ich den jetzt neu ein, oder soll ich noch woanders suchen?

2. Woher weiss ich, welche Dateien ich überprüfen muss? Du sagtest: 

"wenn du das nicht hast, halt wieder alles neu configuren was ueberschrieben wurde (siehste ja am filedate von heute, bzw. gestern oder wann immer du das hast laufen lassen)."

Das sagt mir Anfänger leider nicht sehr viel. Und woher weiss ich, was in den Dateien geändert wurde, d.h. was ist richtig und was falsch? Was muss überhaupt korrigiert werden, wenn überhaupt?

Sollte ich da nicht als Doofie nicht doch lieber ne Neukonfiguration auf mich nehmen?

----------

## hds

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> So, hab wieder Zugriff, aber weiter zwei Probleme:
> 
> 1. Meinen Benutzer finde ich nicht mehr in passwd. Ich dachte, die Benutzer gehen nicht verloren? Richte ich den jetzt neu ein, oder soll ich noch woanders suchen?
> 
> 

 

hast du keine "passwd-" und "shadow-"? das sind die backup dateien. rename die ohne den "-" (vorher mal reinschauen). dann hast du zumindest den vorletzten stand (also, nur der user den du zuletzt angelegt hattest, der fehlt). die home verzeichnisse muessten aber noch alle da sein!!!

nein, ich wuerde nicht neu installieren, sofern das geklaert ist mit den usern. einfach mal schauen, ob wieder alles laeuft, und freuen. oder ggf hier nochmal berichten wenns noch irgendwo klemmt.

alle configfiles sind offensichtlich eh nicht kaputt, denn dann koentest du nicht mehr booten, weil auch die /etc/fstab betroffen waere.

also, kopf hoch! alles neu installen machen nur windows user  :Wink: 

----------

## Scruffy

Okay...

Mehr oder weniger Benutzer und System wieder hergestellt, zumindest soweit ich es feststellen kann.

Probleme:

1. Englisches Tastaturlayout 

2. Beim booten ständig folgender Fehler auftritt:

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/boot

dev/boot:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 file system.

Ich hab's schon 3! mal mit: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda1

behoben, aber bei jedem reboot taucht der Fehler wieder auf!

3. Mein Benutzerprompt sieht so aus:

I HAVE NO NAME

4. ssh geht nicht mehr (/etc/init.d/sshd start ist gestarted)

5. date zeigt die korrekte Uhrzeit an, aber uname -a nicht!

6. su funktioniert nicht mehr in der Konsole

----------

## hds

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mehr oder weniger Benutzer und System wieder hergestellt, zumindest soweit ich es feststellen kann.
> 
> 

 

siehste? geht doch!

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Englisches Tastaturlayout 
> 
> 

 

/etc/rc.conf bearbeiten. siehe deutsche gentoo doku dazu.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Beim booten ständig folgender Fehler auftritt:
> 
> fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/boot
> ...

 

/etc/fstab checken, ob alles stimmt.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab's schon 3! mal mit: e2fsck -b 8193 /dev/hda1
> 
> behoben
> ...

 

auweia.. hoffentlich war das kein fehler.. aber selbst wenn, die bootpartition biegen wir ratzfatz wieder hin, selbst wenn dem so waere.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Mein Benutzerprompt sieht so aus:
> 
> I HAVE NO NAME
> ...

 

/etc/hostname, /etc/dnshostname usw.. findeste sicher, kann ich im mom grad nicht nach schauen, sorry. ferner /etc/hosts sowie /etc/resolv.conf checken.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. ssh geht nicht mehr (/etc/init.d/sshd start ist gestarted)
> 
> 

 

ihr jungs seit nicht in der gruppe "wheel". wie ich vorhin sagte mit den "-" passwd dateinen, das gilt auch fuer die group dateien. also group und gshadow oder so, die mit dem "-" umbenennen wie mit dem passwd.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. date zeigt die korrekte Uhrzeit an, aber uname -a nicht!
> 
> 

 

/etc/issue - s.o.

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. su funktioniert nicht mehr in der Konsole

 

nicht in gruppe wheel, s.o.

//edit: /etc/issue fuer uname war quatsch, sorry. aber bieg erstmal den rest hin. das wird   :Razz: 

----------

## Scruffy

So, erstmal danke!

Die meisten Probleme habe ich gelöst. Die Netzwerkkarte hatte sich auch umkonfiguriert... ;  )

Folgende Probleme treten aber weiterhin auf:

1)

 uname -a

Linux olivero 2.4.28-gentoo-r5 #3 Mon Jan 10 00:42:45 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 date

Sun Jan 16 19:50:16 CET 2005

cat issue

This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t

2)

I have no name!@system jimpanse $

>who

who

jimpanse      tty1         Jan 16 19:32

jimpanse      ttyp0       Jan 16 19:49 (netzwerk.test)

> whoami

whoami: cannot find username for UID 1000

cat .* | grep PROMPT

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

>echo ${USER}

jimpanse

Versteh ich nicht... Wieso kann er die Variable nicht auflösen? Und wieso gibt es keinen Usernamen für die ID1000? In der passwd hat der Benutzer jimpanse die 1000...

Hostname und Co stimmen...

----------

## hds

naja, das mit dem uname lassen wir erstmal wech, ist ja auch nicht lebenswichtig. und.. HALLOOOO!!! es duerfen auch andere mal antworten   :Laughing: 

sollte sich niemand melden, schau ich da morgen mal rein. kann allerdings auch uebermorgen werden.

zu dem anderen problem, die UID passt nicht. ist das dein eigener user? falls ja, wuerde ich folgendermassen vorgehen:

a) kde beenden, nur bash starten.

b) als root drin, klar

c) home/yourname wegmoven. irgendwohin wo platz ist, also dein komplettes home. geht gut mit mc (midnight commander).

d) user yourname loeschen

e) user yourname neu anlegen (steht im dok wie das geht!)

f) /home/yourname sollte nun existieren

g) alten content (den du weg gemoved hattest) wieder da rein kopieren.

h) in das verzeichnis wechseln, also in /home/yourname

i) "chown -R yourname:users *"

WICHTIG!!! sie zu, das du auch in dem richtigen verzeichnis bist, wenn du obigen befehl loslaesst!!!!

good luck!

ps: in zukunft regelmaessig /home und /etc sichern  :Wink: Last edited by hds on Sun Jan 16, 2005 6:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## unix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i) "chmod -R yourname:users *"
> 
> 

 

sollte das net chown heissen?

----------

## hds

 *unix wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> i) "chmod -R yourname:users *"
> 
>  
> ...

 

oops, sorry - latuernich!!

habs korrigiert.

seufz

//edit: war nur ein test fuer die schweizer kollegen, ob die auch aufpassen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scruffy

Mit dem Verschieben ist ne Möglichkeit, wollte aber vor Deiner Radikallösung ; ) der Ursache auf die Spur kommen.

Probiere gerade:

>id -nG

id: cannot find name for group ID 100

100 id: cannot find name for group ID 10

10

Komme aber noch nicht richtig weiter...

----------

## unix

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: war nur ein test fuer die schweizer kollegen, ob die auch aufpassen  

 

ah  :Wink:  na dann hab ich ja bestanden was  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *unix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah  na dann hab ich ja bestanden was 

 

klar, hat sich noch kein oesterreicher gemeldet   :Cool: 

ps: natuerlich danke, war wirklich ein freudscher von mir, grrr...

----------

## hds

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Komme aber noch nicht richtig weiter...

 

mach doch einfach so wie ich dir gesagt habe. die ursache sitzt vor tastatur und monitor. das kannste "sauber" nur so flicken wie ich sagte.

und poste mal deine make.conf, damit dir in zukunft sowas nicht nochmal passiert.Last edited by hds on Sun Jan 16, 2005 6:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scruffy

So, Benutzer löschen und neu anlegen habe ich jetzt auch hinter mir...

Aber immer noch:

I have no name!

----------

## hds

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber immer noch:
> 
> I have no name!

 

darum kuemmern sich jetzt die schweizer  :Wink: 

sorry, aber irgendwann iss auchmal gut. du hast dein system ja wieder soweit hin, das du damit arbeiten kannst.

war garnicht soo schwer, oder?   :Razz: 

kiste bier hab ich mir zumindest verdient, lass kommen   :Laughing: 

ansonsten wuerdest du morgen noch compilen   :Embarassed: Last edited by hds on Sun Jan 16, 2005 6:31 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Scruffy

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Scruffy wrote:*   
> 
> Aber immer noch:
> 
> I have no name! 
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup! ; D

----------

## schachti

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgende Probleme treten aber weiterhin auf:
> 
>  uname -a
> ...

 

Ist doch gut - uname sollte nur die gleiche Zeit wie date liefern, wenn Du Deinen Kernel neu kompilierst und dann innerhalb von genau 0 Sekunden neu bootest und date eingibst.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scruffy

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Scruffy wrote:*   
> 
> Folgende Probleme treten aber weiterhin auf:
> 
>  uname -a
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  In der Aufregung wird man manchmal panisch... ; )

----------

## Scruffy

Bin ein wenig weiter gekommen... Kann es was mit der shadow Datei zu tun haben?

Beim useradd ist nämlich das neue Passwort in der passwd verschlüsselt worden und nicht in shadow. Kann es sein, dass da irgendwie kein Zugang mehr besteht?

ls -al /etc/sha*

-rw-------  1 root root 501 Jan 16 20:25 shadow

-rw-------  1 root root 443 Jan 16 20:22 shadow-

-rw-------  1 root root 390 Jan 16 18:05 shadow_crash

----------

## schachti

Die Rechte sind bei mir die gleichen, aber die Paßwörter sollten wirklich in /etc/shadow und nicht in /etc/passwd stehen...

----------

## Scruffy

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Die Rechte sind bei mir die gleichen, aber die Paßwörter sollten wirklich in /etc/shadow und nicht in /etc/passwd stehen...

 

I know... 

Hab das Problem gelöst! Benutzer hatten kein Lesezugriff auf passwd...

Puuh... das war's... ; )

Herrlicher Bug Tracking Nachmittag...

Danke nochmal an alle. Vor allem hds...

Thanks!

----------

## hds

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist doch gut - uname sollte nur die gleiche Zeit wie date liefern, wenn Du Deinen Kernel neu kompilierst und dann innerhalb von genau 0 Sekunden neu bootest und date eingibst.  

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

da bin ich jetzt auf die schnelle auch nicht drauf gekommen . NATUERLICH!!

ich hab hier im hirn meinerseits geforschet, was das mit dem uname auf sich hat, und wie die verbindung zu "date" ist   :Laughing: 

klar, irrelevant und total .. naja, what shells - as we germans speak  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

hmm.. um das jetzt mal zusammenzufassen, kann es sein, du hast einfach pam neu installed, bzw. updated?

sollte dem so sein, und deine nexte frage dreht sich um XAuthority, dann nutze bitte bitte die suchfunktion des boards.

ps: die kiste bier nach Sprockhövel bitte!   :Razz: Last edited by hds on Sun Jan 16, 2005 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scruffy

 *hds wrote:*   

> hmm.. um das jetzt mal zusammenzufassen, kann es sein, du hast einfach pam neu installed, bzw. updated?

 

Denke nicht. Bis vor einer Sekunde, hatte ich noch nie was vom PAM gehört. Zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang...   :Smile: 

----------

